# anyone using a 904B cat mini wheel loader



## ISLDSNOWREMOVAL (Dec 21, 2010)

i debating between a another skid or this style of wheel loader any sug....pros cons of the 904B thanks guys


----------



## plowinli (Dec 18, 2007)

I have both a skid(Gehl 7810) and a small wheel loader 50hp(Kubota 520S) and the wheel loader out pushes the skid and the visibility is so much greater, and you can stack better with the loader. The loader has much better traction and you can turn while pushing a full load it the pusher. Now I only have been using the skid since Dec and have been using the loader for 4 years so I am much more comfortable with the loader. I am on LI also, so you know the type of snows we had( some season ), during the the Dec storm I wanted to get rid of the skid its rented, but I have come to learn to use it better and it can do so thing you can't with a loader like turn on a dime and the skid is shorter. As of now I would buy a wheel loader over a skid which is why we rented the skid for the season to see how it would work. Goodluck with your decision


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

I have a Deere 244J compact loader and is awesome.....beats the he'll out skid steer or truck. Better power, traction, capacity, visibility, and it will run skid steer attachments too. 

Check one out well worth difference over skid steer


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

i would like to demo the new cat 906H but its a little bigger than the trailer that i have now will carry. looks like a great machine. i sat in one over at the local dealer. i think that the wife would kill me if i told her that i just bought on. especially since down south here we are not getting as much snow as you guys up north are getting.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i have a 910 cat loader (soon to be 2), isn't quite a full sized machine, 1.5yard bucket. It is awesome to push snow with, I absolutely love it, small enough to get into tight parking lots, large enough to put a 10ft pusher on it, and go 20km/hour down the highway (no need to trailer it). I know a guy using a 904, he quite enjoys it, puts a 8ft push on it, and goes all day long with it. Drives it directly to lots, and definetly prefers it to his skidsteer (a 246 cat)


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

We have two brand new 908s. A very handy size for moving snow in some of the smaller lots. The bad is the light bars on the front get knocked of very easy if you get a operator that spills alittle over his bucket while stacking, both of ours have now lost a lights. The other problem I see is this machine is crammed full of every electrical device known to man. I dont see these lasting over a decade at all which might turn the cat resale on it head. Overall though its a nice machine much more comfortable to operate then a skidloader and is great middle ground machine.


----------

